# West Kentucky deer hunt



## bolt5311 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking for a place to late season bow hunt or muzzleloader hunt for a couple of days.  Something reasonable with a chance to kill a good buck.  The potential for a lease for the following year would be a bonus.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 19, 2011)

Rifle hunt in Western Kentucky. The paper companies allow you to get a permit to hunt their properties for $25.00 for the year. Very big deer and racks and they also have food plots. I recommend Crittenden County best place I have ever seen to deer hunt, There are monsters.


----------



## csmith4495 (Nov 23, 2011)

how do you get in touch with the paper companies that own the land ?


----------



## tony2001577 (Nov 23, 2011)

look up the LBL{land between the lakes } i think its a $25 fee to hunt .


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 25, 2011)

Look up the paper companies on the internet.


----------



## tony2001577 (Dec 1, 2011)

thought i would post these pictures for you , 

http://lblhunts.dotphoto.com/CPViewAlbum.asp?AID=6472383


----------



## bolt5311 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I need to check on the land between the lakes.


----------



## gaboyinky (Oct 24, 2012)

there aint any paper company land anymore. they sold it. its all private now, Crittenden sucks now, every third farm is trying to be an outfitter, leases are outrageous. All the big deer have been killed off by all the out of staters!!


----------



## CanvasbackKiller (Oct 24, 2012)

He is right, the paper company sold a lot of land. His second part sounds like he doesn't want you in Crittenden Co. LOL


----------



## gaboyinky (Oct 25, 2012)

Nope, I'm just being honest. It use to be good about 15 to 20 years ago, but anymore It looks like a pumpkin patch, with all the orange vests everywhere!


----------

